# Constant dull cramping since ovulation



## Lou B

Hi!

I'm new to BnB so hello to you all :hi:

My hubby and I have been TTC and I was wondering whether anyone else had experienced what I am at the moment. I ovulated 10 days ago and ever since, I've had constant dull cramping really low down in my abdomen. It's much worse today. Feels a bit like AF pain but all the time. On the left, right and in the middle. Sometimes feels like something is pulling on my cervix too. 

I'm trying not to get too hopeful that it may be a positive sign? Would love to know your thoughts :winkwink:


----------



## WannaB

Many women say thats what they have experienced especially the af feeling and turns out they are pregnant. How long since you've been of bc, if you took any at all? Ive noticed the longer Ive been off bc the more I have notice after O twinges and those sorts of feelings in my lower abdomen. Fingers crossed its the good kind and welcome to bnb!:hugs:


----------



## Lou B

Hi

Thanks for the welcome WannaB! I was on BC for many years but came off it a few years ago. Just had quite a sharp cramp accompanied with a nausious feeling. Fingers crossed and thanks again :winkwink:


----------



## WannaB

Well in that case its sounding very exciting! Its roughly the right time for implantation to happen. Sounding good, keep us updated! Do you intend to test early or be strong and wait for af to be overdue?


----------



## Lou B

Lol. I've thought about testing (I have a test in the bathroom) but I got all hopeful last month and tested twice. Both neg followed by really bad AF. Had the cramps last month too so maybe there was conception but no implantation. Hoping it's not all in my head :shrug: 

So you TTC too? Hope it's all going well!

Good luck x


----------



## Crypto1976

I dont want to get your hopes up but I had this! And I got my bfp this morning. I actually still have it. Its the only symptom I have had Good luck. XXX


----------



## sausages

I hope it turns out to be a good sign for you! Me? I have loads of different types of cramps and twinges every month. :lol:


----------



## crossroads

Crypto1976 said:


> I dont want to get your hopes up but I had this! And I got my bfp this morning. I actually still have it. Its the only symptom I have had Good luck. XXX

Wow congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought you were testing on Friday?!

Wow. You got your BFP just in time!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa1

omg I am three days late and I also have this kinda funny feeling in my tummy its not AF pain more like ovulation pain. No sore bbs no back ache no headaches feel grand except for this funny feeling in my tummy feels like little tiny waves very bizarre.

Hoping for a :bfp: but I am such a coward can't bring myself to test:( prob see it's head pop out before I feel confident enough do a test lol.

babydust to all and sticky beans hopefully for us all xx


----------



## Lisa1

Oh also fell asleep last night and toniht on the sofa I never sleep far to busy for that nonsense lol


----------



## maybebabee

I have my fingers crossed for you!!! I had the same thing last month....ended up with a BFN....am still convinced "something" happened. Hope it ends in a BFP for you!


----------



## Vegas Mama

FX'd for you! I'm having the same thing, except I'm only 3-4dpo, so I don't think it could be anything. But I definitely do have this dull achey feeling right where the uterus is and some breast sensitive.


----------



## Lou B

Crypto1976 said:


> I dont want to get your hopes up but I had this! And I got my bfp this morning. I actually still have it. Its the only symptom I have had Good luck. XXX

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Fantastic news! :happydance:

Am trying not to test until day of AF. Every morning I have a high temperature I am relieved xx


----------



## Lou B

Lisa1 said:


> omg I am three days late and I also have this kinda funny feeling in my tummy its not AF pain more like ovulation pain. No sore bbs no back ache no headaches feel grand except for this funny feeling in my tummy feels like little tiny waves very bizarre.
> 
> Hoping for a :bfp: but I am such a coward can't bring myself to test:( prob see it's head pop out before I feel confident enough do a test lol.
> 
> babydust to all and sticky beans hopefully for us all xx

Good luck!! Keep us posted! :flower: xx


----------



## Lou B

maybebabee said:


> I have my fingers crossed for you!!! I had the same thing last month....ended up with a BFN....am still convinced "something" happened. Hope it ends in a BFP for you!

I had it last month too and ended up with BFN, twice. I am too fairly sure something was going on, never had sensations like that before. Much stronger cramps this month so fingers crossed for both of us :D Good luck!!


----------



## Lou B

Vegas Mama said:


> FX'd for you! I'm having the same thing, except I'm only 3-4dpo, so I don't think it could be anything. But I definitely do have this dull achey feeling right where the uterus is and some breast sensitive.

Fingers crossed!! I hate the waiting don't you! xx


----------



## star2002

Cramps and a constant pain onmy left side is what tipped me off. I thought AF was coming because I had cramps for almost a week before and that is never the case. I tested 1 day before AF and got a very strong BFP!


----------



## Lisa1

Hi guys


Think thats me out started spotting today am gutted:(


----------



## Lou B

Lisa1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Think thats me out started spotting today am gutted:(

Sorry to hear that. Could it be implantation bleeding? I hope it is :) xx


----------



## Lou B

star2002 said:


> Cramps and a constant pain onmy left side is what tipped me off. I thought AF was coming because I had cramps for almost a week before and that is never the case. I tested 1 day before AF and got a very strong BFP!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## XbumpX

i had this from ovulation until AF was due, when it didnt come on expected day i took a frer and got a BFP!! hopefully will be the same for you, wish you lots of luck xxx


----------



## crossroads

Lisa1 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> Think thats me out started spotting today am gutted:(

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## NG09

Vegas Mama said:


> FX'd for you! I'm having the same thing, except I'm only 3-4dpo, so I don't think it could be anything. But I definitely do have this dull achey feeling right where the uterus is and some breast sensitive.

I'm 3-4dpo too and have the same feelings, I feel like my cervix is sore, you nkow when I checked it. I also have light pink cm.... whats that all about???? lol


----------



## Stacey_89

I feel the same too

Since ovulation i have had dull/aching feeling. It dont hurt as much as AF cramps, but its deffo aching down there.
Not trying to get my hopes up though. But fingers crossed i get my bfp :)

x


----------



## Lou B

XbumpX said:


> i had this from ovulation until AF was due, when it didnt come on expected day i took a frer and got a BFP!! hopefully will be the same for you, wish you lots of luck xxx

It's so reassuring to hear that I'm not the only one experiencing these aches and its wonderful that you got a BFP - Congratulations!! Did you get any sharp pains at any time? I had that a couple of times yesterday and the day before. Lasted a few minutes, then back to the dull cramps.

:flower:


----------



## Lou B

Stacey_89 said:


> I feel the same too
> 
> Since ovulation i have had dull/aching feeling. It dont hurt as much as AF cramps, but its deffo aching down there.
> Not trying to get my hopes up though. But fingers crossed i get my bfp :)
> 
> x

Good luck!!!:dust:

When are you going to test? xx


----------



## Lou B

NG09 said:


> Vegas Mama said:
> 
> 
> FX'd for you! I'm having the same thing, except I'm only 3-4dpo, so I don't think it could be anything. But I definitely do have this dull achey feeling right where the uterus is and some breast sensitive.
> 
> I'm 3-4dpo too and have the same feelings, I feel like my cervix is sore, you nkow when I checked it. I also have light pink cm.... whats that all about???? lolClick to expand...

I've got the whole pulling on the cervix thing going on. Pink cm could be implantation bleeding. Have read that it can happen as early as 4 days post ov. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## XbumpX

i had the whole sore cervix thing! before AF was due felt like my cervix was getting in the way then i had sex(sorry!) i also has slight pink CM 6dpo comtinued to have a dull ache with a few sharp twinges and an occasional pinching feeling, i got my BFP 14dpo....good luck!!! xxx


----------

